# Holy Week



## jld

Do you and your spouse or your family have any special traditions for this week before Easter?

We don't. But last year my daughter and I arrived in Spain on Good Friday, and caught a few processions that night. Of the whole 9 day trip, that was the highlight for my daughter.


----------



## *Deidre*

I used to meditate/pray during the time when Jesus was to be dying on the cross on Good Friday, I may do that again this week. But, I do like Easter service on Saturday evening, it's usually a candlelight ''vigil'' type of service, and my fiance and I will probably attend that this year. My parents will have Easter dinner, and I'm thinking of making homemade Easter bread, the kind that is shaped like a ''braid.'' This is an Italian tradition that my dad's side has carried on.


----------



## jld

*Deidre* said:


> I used to meditate/pray during the time when Jesus was to be dying on the cross, I may do that again this week. But, I do like Easter service on Saturday evening, it's usually a candlelight ''vigil'' type of service, and my fiance and I will probably attend that this year.


Thank you, Deidre! I thought this thread was going to die on the vine. 

The service sounds lovely.


----------



## jld

The bread sounds good, too. I hope you have a Buona Pasqua.


----------



## Andy1001

jld said:


> The bread sounds good, too. I hope you have a Buona Pasqua.


Hot cross buns.You have to have hot cross buns.


----------

